# I need some advice!



## AmieeBudgie (Dec 27, 2015)

So Basically, My parents think my budgies should clip the wings but im not quite sure about it
Do you think i should let them both out of the cage? But i was thinking that they wont go back in their cage however leaf is so smart he used to go back in his cage by himself! So please give advice on what to do!  :budgie: Thank you


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You don't necessarily have to clip your budgie's wings for taming purposes, if the required and proper work isn't put into your budgies, once they grow back their flight feathers, they will remain untamed.
It's far important to establish the foundations of trust with your budgies and to strengthen the bond by a continuous training and daily interaction with them. You will find lots of info and tips by checking the stickies here at the Training and Bonding section of Talk Budgies.
It's best that your budgies first master the step up command (stepping up to your finger) before you let them out of the cage for flight time, this will make it easy to let them out of the cage and put them back in safely. The room should also be safe for them to fly in order to minimize accidents.


----------



## AmieeBudgie (Dec 27, 2015)

aluz said:


> You don't necessarily have to clip your budgie's wings for taming purposes, if the required and proper work isn't put into your budgies, once they grow back their flight feathers, they will remain untamed.
> It's far important to establish the foundations of trust with your budgies and to strengthen the bond by a continuous training and daily interaction with them. You will find lots of info and tips by checking the stickies here at the Training and Bonding section of Talk Budgies.
> It's best that your budgies first master the step up command (stepping up to your finger) before you let them out of the cage for flight time, this will make it easy to let them out of the cage and put them back in safely. The room should also be safe for them to fly in order to minimize accidents.


Thank you and my budgie leaf knows how to step up and he loves me petting him! But, im not so sure about sunset he will only let me hand feed him! So thank you again!Thanks for the advice so much :hug:


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

I totally agree with Aluz


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Amiee,
Please take the time to read all of the stickies at the top of each forum section. Most basic questions are answered in them.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/103950-wings-clip-not-clip.html

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched. 
Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. Bonding means allowing them to choose to be with you.

To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him.

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him. 
Let his get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near him, you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to him whenever you interact with him.*


----------



## AmieeBudgie (Dec 27, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *Amiee,
> Please take the time to read all of the stickies at the top of each forum section. Most basic questions are answered in them.
> 
> http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/103950-wings-clip-not-clip.html
> ...


Thank you for the advice faery!! :hug:


----------

